# Best (women's but men can answer too) boots for SAR



## Misty Wegner

He everyone.. I was wondering what you have found to be the most comfortable, long lasting, ideally 8" boot for SAR? Now I know other jobs require long hours on feet, great traction and comfort so obviously LE, military can all join in as you will have great experience to offer  

I asked for women specifically because it seems shoe companies, heck most companies.. Seem to think that women need less pockets, rugged gear etc.. Pisses me off to no end! I have found a couple of good companies that make good women's cargo pants, but not in all styles (like lined for winter, WTF(udge)!? Boots are often the same, not as rugged, not the same style etc.. 

Anyhow, men please join in, even if the same style isn't available (for women)... 

I have a pair of Magnum and they are comfortable, light and so far durable, although they scuffed like the first trek through the woods.. While not a fashion statement (I'm more practical then that) the quick scuffing made think they would fall apart quickly... So I use them for callouts and when I know I'm running long hard trails, otherwise I use other boots. 

OK, so please jump in.. I'm currently looking at Bates GX8 gortex and Strike boots.. Price is a factor, so please keep within the $150 or so marker.. Thanks everyone!


----------



## leslie cassian

I don't do SAR, but my best dog walking boots are Muck boots. Waterproof, lightweight, comfortable with good support, and good in all range of temperatures. I wore them on hot summer days and into winter. Mine held out until I walked the tread off them. Still good boots, but too slick for anything but city streets. 

I liked them so much I bought a tall pair for winter snow and another ankle high pair for everything else.


----------



## Bob Scott

I used to really like the Wolverine boots till they started making them overseas and they started falling apart.

Now I get my boots at Cabellas.

Cabellas is 5 mins from the house and Bass Pro is 12 mins from the house.

Both have good boots for all uses.


----------



## Misty Wegner

Just 2 answers (thank you both for answering  )? I don't have a large discretionary budget, so I really am looking for others experience.. Just because they feel good in the store doesn't mean they hold up or feel good the 10th mule etc... Please offer experience and preferences


----------



## shelle fenton

I have large feet, so large that womens shoes do not go up that high. Mens shoes are very broad and dont fit well.
So for 30yrs, ive been wearing gum boots. 
I have no suggestions, just envy your choices


----------



## Matt Vandart

I had a pair of Danner boots from when I was 18/19ish till last year (I'm 42 now) they were awesome but became a bit uncomfortable in the end, mostly because I didn't look after them believe it or not. I got some berghaus leather boots now. I regularly do 12 miles a day walking woods, fields and pavement pounding. The berghaus are never gonna last that long but they are super comfy.


----------



## Sarah Platts

Danner's 8" striker GTX's were the boots I used for years. Could wear them right out of the box and nary a blister or hot spot. It was all good until they changed the foot last used to build the boot and then it was to narrow (I wear men's 7) and rub my heels up. Your feet might be different and fit the boots fine without the issues I had.

I spent a lot of time with customer service going through boots until I finally bought the 8" Kinetic. A good boot but not as flexible as the old striker's were. Still light enough to jog in and tall enough to give good ankle support while running the train tracks trying to avoid tripping over the RR ties. I buy the laced up versions as I have never had good luck with the side-zip's.

I won't buy a $400 set of boots and at $190 these are a bit out of your range but *if* you can find a set of good boots that fit your foot correctly and without problems, consider getting what you need. 

The brand I use for general hiking and outings with the dogs are Merritt's. Men's because then they are wide enough for my feet with a good pair of socks.


----------



## Brian McQuain

I'm a big fan of Danners as well.


----------



## Brian McQuain

Bob Scott said:


> I used to really like the Wolverine boots till they started making them overseas and they started falling apart.
> 
> Now I get my boots at Cabellas.
> 
> Cabellas is 5 mins from the house and Bass Pro is 12 mins from the house.
> 
> Both have good boots for all uses.


I went to Cabelas recently to try out some of their boots. Not made in America. Still using Danner


----------



## Misty Wegner

Thanks everyone.. I like Danner too, UT they tend to be expensive (probably worth it).. Like Sarah said, it is worth spending a little more for the right boot (paraphrased)..


----------



## Bob Scott

Misty Wegner said:


> Just 2 answers (thank you both for answering  )? I don't have a large discretionary budget, so I really am looking for others experience.. Just because they feel good in the store doesn't mean they hold up or feel good the 10th mule etc... Please offer experience and preferences



I used mine for SAR and also when I was doing natural earth work with terriers.

Lots of miles in all sorts of terrain, rain, hills and lots of digging with shovels.

They held up well!


----------



## Nicole Stark

Misty Wegner said:


> Thanks everyone.. I like Danner too, UT they tend to be expensive (probably worth it).. Like Sarah said, it is worth spending a little more for the right boot (paraphrased)..


Misty, I don't know if you ever considered it but Craigslist is a good option if you are looking for high quality (new/like new as in put on once and never worn again) boots and shoes. I just looked Danner up in my area and the first listing was for a brand new pair $150.

Third listing I looked at also brand new, bought for a hunt but never used. Paid $300, selling for $140. Just thought I'd share that option in case you haven't checked it out.


----------



## Misty Wegner

Wow, never thought of Craigslist for that, thanks Nicole! I will check it out


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

I asked once on a SAR forum and several said LL Bean Cresta. The all leather ones. Bought a pair and have been very happy. Have a second pair 5 years later. Sad they can't be resoled. The uppers are still great.


----------

